# fun zum samstag: wer nervt mehr?



## vierlagig (20 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Du nervst..............................



das ist übrigens die vorabstimmung zu:

welche mehrheit stellt sich gegen johnij?


----------



## johnij (20 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist übrigens die vorabstimmung zu:
> 
> welche mehrheit stellt sich gegen johnij?


 
Du sch...................
Das Ergebnis ist schon eindeutig..............


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 September 2008)

hallo,
viel spass.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2008)

guten morgen,
ich habe für keinen gestimmt. Ein Samstag ohne die zwei das wäre echt schrecklich langweilig!

@4L @johnij
macht weiter so...und seit mal ehrlich, tief in euch drin habt ihr euch doch lieb...!


----------



## Jumper (20 September 2008)

4L hat es doch einfach drauf!!:!:
Was soll daran nervig sein?


----------



## zotos (20 September 2008)

Wenn es ging würde ich "beide enorm" und "keiner überhaupt" wählen.

Zu johnij fällt mir im Moment nur der extreme Hang zur Verwendung von "." und "x" ein. Das nervt mich ein wenig. Ansonsten finde ich Eure Vorstellung super. Wobei ich den geschätzten Kollegen vierlagig als deutlich überlegen einschätze. Johnij hat wohl zuviele Fronten zur gleichen Zeit aufgemacht und kann nun keinen Fuß mehr fassen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 September 2008)

Hallo,

leider erschließt sich mir der Sinn der Umfrage nicht.

Für die meisten der Forumsteilnehmer ist völlig klar, wer hier am
meisten nervt, und für die ist auch klar, dass man Nervensägen
am schnellsten wieder los wird, indem man sie ignoriert und
ihren *Aussagen* keine Bedeutung zumisst.


----------



## vierlagig (20 September 2008)

@Gerhard:

wie oben angekündigt ist dies sowas wie die vorwahl zu



johnij schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit das Forum zu verlassen , wenn eine User-Mehrheit dafür
> plädiert.



...ansonsten kann ich nur jedem raten johnij zu überlesen, das schont die nerven!


----------



## zotos (20 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @Gerhard:
> 
> wie oben angekündigt ist dies sowas wie die vorwahl zu
> 
> ...ansonsten kann ich nur jedem raten johnij zu überlesen, das schont die nerven!



Heul uns nicht die Ohren voll wenn Du Dich langweilst weil er dann tatsächlich gegangen wurde/ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 September 2008)

Mein lieber Freund *Vierlagig* ...
ist das Aufmachen eines Threads mit diesem Hintergrund nicht ein "bißchen" unter deinem Niveau ...? Was versprichst du dir davon ? Für mich ist *Johnij *auch nur Beitragschreiber wie viele Andere - nur sein Problem liegt an einer anderen Stelle, wie bei den meißten anderen.
Ansonsten würde ich mich der Meinung von *Zotos* anschließen : Was würden wir denn machen ohne einen Kasper ...

@Gerhard:
Es ist manchmal nicht so ganz einfach, seine Beiträge einfach zu überlesen ...

Grüße
LL


----------



## johnij (20 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Was würden wir denn machen ohne einen Kasper ...


 
Eine billige Anmache Mr Punch


----------



## kermit (20 September 2008)

wer mehr nervt, ist für mich recht einfach zu beantworten:
was der eine mit Qualität schafft, macht der andere mit Quantität wett. Und gelegentlich wechselt das auch noch mit  der Tagesform.

was die "Vorwahl" anbelangt: ich bin nicht dafür, dass irgendjemand wegen irgendwelcher Reibereien dieses Forum verlässt - aber auch nicht dafür, dass der Ton hier derart verkommt, dass es unerträglich wird, in diesem Forum zu lesen.

Leider ist die Grenze zwischen einer spritzigen Randbemerkung (die ich gerne mal mitlese) und einer massiven Attacke schwer zu ziehen.


----------



## argv_user (20 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Eine billige Anmache Mr Punch



Woher willst Du denn wissen, wen er denn mit "Kasper" gemeint hat?

Ah, ich muss ja noch abstimmen...


----------



## vierlagig (20 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund *Vierlagig* ...
> ist das Aufmachen eines Threads mit diesem Hintergrund nicht ein "bißchen" unter deinem Niveau ...?



deswegen steht da auch drüber "fun zum samstag" - da samstag und sonntag ja bekanntlich eher fachthemenleer ist und sich euer besuch im forum ja trotzdem lohnen soll


----------



## johnij (20 September 2008)

@ WIX: einen schönen Gruß nach Holland (PS: den Quellcode habe ich Dir heute gepostet)
@eYe: ist das ein "Danke", dass ich mir den Arsch für Dich aufgerissen habe wegen dem in den PN erwähnten Thema???

:sb5::sb5:


----------



## OHGN (20 September 2008)

Habt Ihr nichts Besseres zu treiben?

@vierlagig: E gibt hier in diesem Forum genügend Themen aus denen Du Dich erstaunlicherweise heraushälst, obwohl ein kompetenter Beitrag von Dir durchaus wünschenswert gewesen wäre!
Wozu, um Gottes Willen, machst Du einen derartig schwachsinnigen Thread auf?:icon_rolleyes:
.


----------



## s.leuschke (20 September 2008)

Das gute im Forum ist, dass sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen kann.

Persönlich finde ich, dass man auf die fachlichen Kommentare von 4L bauen kann.
Wenn ich Threads lese, glänzen Johni Kommentare mit Unpassenheit.

Aber kleine Neckerreien beleben das Klima, solange es fair bleibt.


----------



## WIX (21 September 2008)

hello
@4L ich wolte abstimmen keiner von euch ist nervig aber ich habe die haken falsch gemacht
@johnij danke schon für die code

an alle hier im form mach weitr so freudne.
verschiedenheit bring imer die forum nach vorn


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> @ WIX: einen schönen Gruß nach Holland (PS: den Quellcode habe ich Dir heute gepostet)
> @eYe: ist das ein "Danke", dass ich mir den Arsch für Dich aufgerissen habe wegen dem in den PN erwähnten Thema???


 
@Johnij:
Solche Beiträge lassen dich in meinem Ansehen nicht unbedingt steigen. Rechnest du jetzt auf ?
---
Was meinst du übrigens mit "Mr. Punch" ?

@argv_user:
Danke für die Interpretation ...


----------



## kermit (21 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Was meinst du übrigens mit "Mr. Punch" ?
> ...


als Sockenpuppe hatte ich mal das im Englischunterricht:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punch_and_Judy


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 September 2008)

... gar nicht schlecht ... dann hätte ich ja eine große Keule oder so etwas mit der man nervige Banditen und Krokodile vermöbeln kann ...
Das gefällt mir ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> deswegen steht da auch drüber "fun zum samstag" - da samstag und sonntag ja bekanntlich eher fachthemenleer ist und sich euer besuch im forum ja trotzdem lohnen soll


 


Endlich ist wieder Montag und wir können uns wieder "richtigen" Themen widmen 
*vde*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Endlich ist wieder Montag und wir können uns wieder "richtigen" Themen widmen



Hallo,

vorher schnell noch meinen Glückwunsch an vierlagig, fast 1000 
Zuschauer an zwei Tagen ... :shock:

... falls wieder mal ein langweiliges Wochenende droht, hier
mein Vorschlag für die nächste Umfrage: *Falten oder Knüllen*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vorher schnell noch meinen Glückwunsch an vierlagig, fast 1000
> Zuschauer an zwei Tagen ... :shock:
> ...


 
Ich meine gehört zu haben das in Europa hauptsächlich gefaltet wird während in Amerika geknüllt wird........ oder waren es doch die Japaner ?????

PS... Ich falte auch


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> vorher schnell noch meinen Glückwunsch an vierlagig, fast 1000
> Zuschauer an zwei Tagen ... :shock:



johnij ist immer ein guter aufhänger ... so wie in der boulevardpresse "angst, hass, titten und der wetterbericht"


----------



## johnij (22 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> johnij ist immer ein guter aufhänger ... so wie in der boulevardpresse "angst, hass, titten und der wetterbericht"


 


Titten (die dicken)........ hört sich gut an.................


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Titten (die dicken)........ hört sich gut an.................



ich wußte, dass dich das zum sabbern bringt - du bist recht einfach gehalten :-D


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 September 2008)

> "angst, hass, titten und der wetterbericht"


 
Pass mal auf , dass Du keine Post vom Anwalt der Ärzte bekommst. 

In anderen Foren, lassen sich Beiträge, die das Wort "Tit..." enthalten gar nicht erstellen. *ROFL*

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Pass mal auf , dass Du keine Post vom Anwalt der Ärzte bekommst.



es ist eindeutig als zitat gekennzeichnet "und das ist auch gut so"

[edit]
jetzt fällt es mir erst auf :shock:

*DIE ÄRZTE BEUGT MAN NICHT!* ...also richtig müßte es heißen: Pass mal auf , dass Du keine Post vom Anwalt von Die Ärzte bekommst.
[/edit]


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Es gibt hier in diesem Forum genügend Themen aus denen Du Dich erstaunlicherweise heraushälst, obwohl ein kompetenter Beitrag von Dir durchaus wünschenswert gewesen wäre!



lieber OHGN (übrigens habe ich festgestellt, dass man forumsnutzer, die etwas beizutragen haben an eingängigen nicks erkennt - wie oft habe ich OHGN gedacht in den letzten nächten ) es liegt nicht primär an mir, dass mirwichtige themen durch die lappen gehen, unser proxy mag mich und vorallem mein PG nicht, so dass der besuch, das lesen und auch das antworten erschwert ist und sich mal über stunden hinziehen kann ... darüber hinaus habe ich nach einem jahr dann wohl meine schuldigkeit getan und darf mir endlich die themen aussuchen, auf die ich antworten möchte - halb spaß, halb realität, wir werden alle älter - aber, lieber kollege, du weißt wie du mich erreichst, wenn es ein thema gibt, zu welchem du gern meine meinung lesen möchtest, kontaktiere mich doch, will doch auch weiterhin einer von den guten sein ... auch für dich


----------

